# Huge Trade!!! Magic In Playoffs Next Year!!!



## alltheladieslovekwame (May 3, 2006)

Check out the link!!! HUGE TRADE but it def means playoffs for everyone!!!!

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...3&teams=9~22~9~2~2~19~19~9~19~9~22~22~19~22~2

Lineups are as follows:::::

ORL (Brings in another inside presence--best front line in the East!!!!, only loses some spare parts)

Dooling/Dickau/Ellis
Stevenson/FA
Hill/Ariza
Howard/Randolph/Ha
Milicic/Battie/Ha

BOSTON (Gets another shooting threat and the perfect compliment to Paul Pierce in Miles)

D. West/Greene
Pierce/H. Turk/G. Green
D. Miles/Wally World/Gomes
T. Murphy/Al. Jefferson/Gomes
Kendrick Perkins/Olowokandi

GOLDEN STATE (Brings in some veteran leadership up front, and some backcourt depth!!!)

B. Davis/Arroyo/T. Allen
Richardson/Meer Nelson/T.Allen
Pietrus/Cheaney/Allen
Raef Lafrentz/Ike Diogu
Foyle/Biedrins

Portland (Get rid of a cancer, gives their young guys some more time to develop, bring in some help at the 3 and some veteran leadership!!!)

Fisher/Blake/Telfair
Dixon/Jack/Telfair/Webster
Dunleavy/Khryapa/Webster
Outlaw/Scalabrine
Pryzbilla/Ratliff

Comments??? Would some 2nd rounders need to be exchanged to make this work??? Do you think all 4 teams would end up in the top 6 in their conference next year??? (I do!!!!)


----------



## orlmagicmnvikings (Jun 16, 2005)

F*** THAT TRADE! I WOULD NEVER DO THIS TRADE! Otis Smith knows better and you should know better than to come in here with that garbage!


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

orlmagicmnvikings said:


> F*** THAT TRADE! I WOULD NEVER DO THIS TRADE! Otis Smith knows better and you should know better than to come in here with that garbage!


she put this piece of **** in the trade forum to lol


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

lol ... I wouldn't mind us getting our hands on Monta Ellis but .. lol, this trade is terrible. I wouldn't touch Zach Randolph with a 10 foot pole. So basically we trade our starting SF, starting PG, and our backup PG for crap. Sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

oh god you scared me for a second ..i though it was real


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

alltheladieslovekwame said:


> Check out the link!!! HUGE TRADE but it def means playoffs for everyone!!!!
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...3&teams=9~22~9~2~2~19~19~9~19~9~22~22~19~22~2
> 
> ...



Oh, I get it .. it was a joke ... good one.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Hahah Zach Randolph. I would HATE to see any of the Blazers on my Magic squad. I'm from Portland, and I can tell you first hand, none of the Blazers would fit in Orlando except Martell Webster. The kid can shoot, he's tall and athletic. Other than him, MAYBE Przybilla. But he's going to get more money elsewhere. And we're pretty much set with our 3.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Not the best trade around. Zach Randolph is on a giant contract, has a bad knee and weight problems. I'm not sure he'd be a great option here anyways, with Dwight both of them would be in the post. We need to spread the defense, not throw 2 men down deep.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Someone start the "Jameer better work on his Pull Up This Summer!" Thread.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> Oh, I get it .. it was a joke ... good one.


:laugh:

Yeah, stupid trade.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Not the best trade around. Zach Randolph is on a giant contract, has a bad knee and weight problems. I'm not sure he'd be a great option here anyways, with Dwight both of them would be in the post. We need to spread the defense, not throw 2 men down deep.


Hahah. That's what the rest of the league thinks about Randolph? That's funny to me. In reality, yes he has a bad knee. However he doesn't have weight problems, he's just out of shape cuz he's a lazy *** that hasn't really worked on conditioning. He's not fat. Just very out of shape. Yes there's a difference. 

As far as the "both being in the post" part, Zach is nowhere near a post player. That's what everybody keeps saying. He catches the ball about 15-20 feet from the hoop. He faces up, pivots with his right foot, then depending on what the defense falls for, he does one of two things: he jacks up the 17 footer or if the defense bites on the fake, he drives the ball for a layup. He'd be interesting to work with Dwight, but however, I would hate to see him here. 

And this trade idea just sucks for everyone involved.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

I love how two of our starters are "spare parts" all of a sudden. So bad, it had to be posted twice...


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> Hahah. That's what the rest of the league thinks about Randolph? That's funny to me. In reality, yes he has a bad knee. However he doesn't have weight problems, he's just out of shape cuz he's a lazy *** that hasn't really worked on conditioning. He's not fat. Just very out of shape. Yes there's a difference.
> 
> As far as the "both being in the post" part, Zach is nowhere near a post player. That's what everybody keeps saying. He catches the ball about 15-20 feet from the hoop. He faces up, pivots with his right foot, then depending on what the defense falls for, he does one of two things: he jacks up the 17 footer or if the defense bites on the fake, he drives the ball for a layup. He'd be interesting to work with Dwight, but however, I would hate to see him here.
> 
> And this trade idea just sucks for everyone involved.


Bad knee, lazy, poor conditioning, and poor work habits? If he doesn't have weight problems now, which is questionable, he will in the future. Why on earth is he carrying around all the extra weight if he's not using it in the paint? It definitely isn't helping him on the defensive end either, he's a defensive liability.

As for his offensive game, you're right. He does have a jumper and does take other 4's off the dribble, he's quick for his size. However he does venture into the paint, which was my main point. Dwight plays the paint, and Zach does to a certain extent too. Sure he shoots jumpers too, his 43% definitely can't be coming from the paint. He does clog up the lane though, which was what I was trying to convey. If Dwight had the ball and was working the post, I doubt Zach would be running around the perimeter. He still roams down low.

Zach's stats have been decling ever since he came into the league. FG%, PPG, RPG, blocks, FT% are all down. He has cut down on TO's, but they're still at 2.2. He has little basketball IQ, takes bad shots and dribbles too much when he does get the ball. He doesn't use his big frame to his advantage, nor his good hands. Sure, he's not athletic but he's deceptive and could easily be a much better post player than he is.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Howard/Randolph/Ha


Trade for a guy who would only get a hanful of minutes behind Howard, yet earning the max, right.
The trade scenario is great for every other team not included in it. Howard is due the max, but with this you wouldn't be able to offer it.

Sorry, no other team is ever going to trade for Raef LaFrentz, let alone Brian Scalabrine. The Celtics are stuck with them, much like the Knicks are stuck with their horrible contracts.


> Raef Lafrentz/Ike Diogu
> Foyle/Biedrins


Foyle and LaFrentz, two of the most worthless yet ridiculously overpaid bigmen in the league. How are they supposed to win with that frontcourt?



> BOSTON (Gets another shooting threat and the perfect compliment to Paul Pierce in Miles)


Miles is a shooting threat, he's totally the opposite of that.



> Do you think all 4 teams would end up in the top 6 in their conference next year??? (I do!!!!)


Most definitely not.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

alltheladieslovekwame said:


> Check out the link!!! HUGE TRADE but it def means playoffs for everyone!!!!
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...3&teams=9~22~9~2~2~19~19~9~19~9~22~22~19~22~2
> 
> ...


Trade Randolph and take him to the bench?!?C'mon guys he's a STAR


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

bbasok said:


> Trade Randolph and take him to the bench?!?C'mon guys he's a STAR


Randolph is hardly a star. Was that sarcasm?


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

ok, it was pretty good joke, btw this trade is intersting since (in my opinion) no one will get much better.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Boston seems to have earned most.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

I saw Jameer and automatically said **** that


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

lol thats a **** trade.


----------



## primetime007 (May 24, 2006)

who is this Bozo
nice trade buddy 
keep up the good work 
make more trades


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol no offence but pretty crappy trade


----------

